# The Long Awaited DVD &(Blu-Ray) Movie Classic African Queen



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Movie afficianados have been waiting a long time for this to happen!

The "African Queen" has finally been released on DVD & Blu-Ray. Directed by John Houston and starring Kathryn Hepburn & Humphrey Bogart, this 1951 film is a true example of filmaking and acting at it's finest.

The film is a virtual tour de force for Bogart & Hepburn and Bogart took the Best Actor Oscar for it. Hepburn was nominated but didn't win, losing to Vivien Leigh in "Streetcar Named Desire".

The movie is dominated by Bogart & Hepburn's very nearly solo performance, but of particular note is the early and short performance of Robert Morley as Hepburn's brother Reverend Samuel Sayer.

No CGI in this one guys, shot on location.

If for some strange reason you have never seen this film, do yourself a favor: pop the popcorn and settle back to watch something truly amazing!


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine shipped from Amazon Today, 23.99. ron


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

This movie has been long overdue, and they have done an excellent job of restoring the film. Many of the prints shown over the years have been washed out, and they went back to the original negatives to restore the picture.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Definitely on my must-buy list.


----------

